# Sent Folder Empty



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

I sent someone a private message, but nothing shows in my sent folder. Shouldn't it show there? Does this mean it wasn't sent to him?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

I looked into your account and "Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default" was set to "No"
That could be the reason why. I have enabled it for you now.

Best regards,

Ed


----------

